# Discard



## Argento (Jul 15, 2020)

Discard


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Hand slaps are usually caused by ammo that is too light or bands that are too strong. You need to match the band to the ammo so there is no excess energy left after the ammo is released. Excess energy causes the bands to come back hard against your hand. This will also cause the bands to break prematurely.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah, what Grandpa Grumpy said.... Try a little heavier ammo or some lighter bands. 
Maybe post a picture or description of the bands and ammo and you'll definitely get some helpful feedback.


----------



## Argento (Jul 15, 2020)

Hey guys thanks for the feed back


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Ok. That’s cool, just grab a bigger rock. It will use up the extra energy from the bands.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Argento said:


> Hey guys thanks for the feed back much appreciate I'll post a picture of my sling in the home made slingshots topic and I'm using rocks as ammo


If you are using rocks for ammo you will find heavier rocks will fly much straighter. Heavier rocks will fly much slower but they will be more accurate and hit harder.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Just use some heavier ammo or dial down the band so it isn't as powerful.


----------

